# New to custom ROM's, what is out there?



## turkishcobra1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok guys, brand new to the site, I have had my Galaxy Nexus for a few weeks, absolutely loving it, I really want to start to unlock some of my phones potential!

I want a ROM that keeps a lot of the stock ICS looks, however allows for better battery life, maybe allows some over clocking and generally what you guys think is good?


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

AOKP. Wouldn't consider any others. 
In terms of speed and battery life, you need kernels, check Franco kernel and Lean kernel


----------



## GeekMcLeod (Jan 10, 2012)

jameslfc5 said:


> AOKP. Wouldn't consider any others.
> In terms of speed and battery life, you need kernels, check Franco kernel and Lean kernel


Completely agree. Now would be the best time to get with AOKP since its at a milestone. I recommend using Francos Kernel with it. So unbelievably smooth, quick and great battery life.

GSM Galaxy Nexus -- AOKP M3 -- franco.Kernel15.1


----------



## grydrgn (Feb 1, 2012)

Totally agree. AOKP is the way to go right now, especially for someone new to custom roms. Once you get a handle on that try the franco kernel.


----------



## DroidLeo (Jan 22, 2012)

AOKP FTW! HF!


----------



## cordell507 (Jan 21, 2012)

AOKP is by far the best, no bugs, awesome battery, and unrivalled speed


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

cordell507 said:


> AOKP is by far the best, no bugs, awesome battery, and unrivalled speed


Some bugs still, but nothing that would make the phone unusable.

But I agree with the others. I was a huge CNA fan, but I jumped ship to AOKP and it is a lot better.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

AOKP + faux kernel


----------



## cordell507 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think that 99% percent are using AOKP google should just go ahead and make it the shipped rom lol


----------



## morpheus9394 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on this thread, I installed AOKP+Franco kernal yesterday and it was a very painless process.
I even managed to change my boot animation as I hated the pink unicorn








Very impressed with the new firmware. Very quick, great battery life and lots of very useful additions over the stock firmware.
Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## turkishcobra1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations! I think the AOKP sounds like its the way forward! Think I'll give it a go right now! Cheers guys!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## turkishcobra1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys I been using AOKP with the lean kernel for a few days now and loving it! Undervolted and its really helped my battery life as well no need for the extended battery! Thanks for all the advice guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

jameslfc5 said:


> AOKP. Wouldn't consider any others.
> In terms of speed and battery life, you need kernels, check Franco kernel and Lean kernel


NAILED IT!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this here...
http://get.cm/get/update-cm-9-02232012-NIGHTLY-maguro-signed.zip


----------



## Valdeck (Jan 5, 2012)

I personally vote for Gummy


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

I currently run "Black Ice" on my GSM Nexus (GT-19250) and have had no problems.

Full information can be found here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18297-black-ice-magurokangorade27272-29-leap-day/


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18297-black-ice-magurokangorade27272-29-leap-day/


----------



## kobik (Feb 1, 2012)

You better try liquidSmooth. This is a fantastic ROM.
It has all AOKP goodies + some more, and you get smoother and lighter ROM.


----------



## MadDoc (Feb 11, 2012)

kobik said:


> You better try liquidSmooth. This is a fantastic ROM.
> It has all AOKP goodies + some more, and you get smoother and lighter ROM.


Indeed, came from AOKP to liquidSmooth. Always thought AOKP was smooth, but hooo damn, can't even compare it. This thing is snappy + Black Exodus version coming out soon


----------



## Smalss (Mar 17, 2012)

MadDoc said:


> Indeed, came from AOKP to liquidSmooth. Always thought AOKP was smooth, but hooo damn, can't even compare it. This thing is snappy + Black Exodus version coming out soon


LiquidSmooth is awesome! Best Rom I have used. Fast and smooth as Modaco with all the customizing of AOKP. Try it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Gummy nex best for me hands down and I've tried them all. Franco milestone 2 best kernel for it if you're looking for battery life over performance

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------

